# Sous Vide Double Seared Venison Back Strap with Mushroom & Black Pepper Demi-Glace Sauce, Roasted Brussel Sprouts and Steamed Carrots



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

Got the call from my Cousin on shift at the firehouse, "Come eat." I said, "Ok, I'll bring a salumi board."

Loins out of the Sous Vide bags, cut into 2" steaks ready for second sear on the ends...







Seared in butter...











The Roasted brussel sprouts with bacon, mushrooms, feta cheese and parmesan with just a touch of pepper jelly to tame down the saltiness.






The Plate on fine china:











Sooooo Tender!! Perfectly cooked!





Outstanding meal. 5 Star!


The board:






Only thing missing was a really good bottle of wine, which would have happened had we not had this meal at the firehouse!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 18, 2022)

Sounds great  !!


----------



## BB-que (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Got the call from my Cousin on shift at the firehouse, "Come eat." I said, "Ok, I'll bring a salumi board."
> 
> Outstanding meal. 5 Star!
> 
> ...


Oh man I can taste that thru the screen.  Great work


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oh, Sous vide @127*F for 3 hours after the first sear. Made the sauce in that pan.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

The Board Starting top left going clockwise: Wild Boar Coppa di Parma, Wild Boar Lonzino di Calabria, Sopressatta di Veneto, 2 year aged Black pepper Coppa, 18 month aged Breasola, Spanish Chorizo and the king of cheese-Parmesan in the middle.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

jaxgatorz said:


> Sounds great  !!


Thanks Jax! Making room inda freezers. Season is not that far away!



BB-que said:


> Oh man I can taste that thru the screen.  Great work


Thanks BB-que. All the accolades go to my cousin. Only thing I did was finish the sauce with butter while he seared the steaks for plating.


----------



## BB-que (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Oh, Sous vide @127*F for 3 hours after the first sear. Made the sauce in that pan.


Interesting - you sear twice meaning once before and once after sv?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2022)

Oh man, keep the venison and I'll take the charcuterie.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 18, 2022)

Magnificent simple supper with the SV. Nicely done. Fit for kings.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Interesting - you sear twice meaning once before and once after sv?


Yes. The loins are in 6-8" sections which are seasoned then seared on all sides prior to putting into the sous Vide bag. Technically- you are not suppose to sous vide meat below 131*F.....BUT; you CAN if you sear the entire surface to pasteurize the surface (I will not entertain a debate on this. I had lengthy private discussions with chef jimmyj on this topic.). In the bag, In the bath for 3 hours. Then a rest for 10 minutes, then slice and sear the cut end. For me, venison is best at 127*F. So tender you could damn near cut it with a fork.


----------



## tbern (Sep 18, 2022)

Beautiful!! Looking so delicious!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh man, keep the venison and I'll take the charcuterie.


Without the wine.....it is a toss up. Add a bottle and it's just torture for me to choose!


----------



## BB-que (Sep 18, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Yes. The loins are in 6-8" sections which are seasoned then seared on all sides prior to putting into the sous Vide bag. Technically- you are not suppose to sous vide meat below 131*F.....BUT; you CAN if you sear the entire surface to pasteurize the surface (I will not entertain a debate on this. I had lengthy private discussions with chef jimmyj on this topic.). In the bag, In the bath for 3 hours. The a rest for 10 minutes, then slice and sear the cut end. For me, venison is best at 127*F. So tender you could damn near cut it with a fork.


Got it


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Magnificent simple supper with the SV. Nicely done. Fit for kings.


Thanks SE! This is why I rarely ever buy beef steaks!



tbern said:


> Beautiful!! Looking so delicious!!


Thanks tbern. Sous Vide is a real game changer (no pun intended) for wild game!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

I look forward to dry aging a couple venison loins this fall....take this dish to a whole new level of WOW!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 19, 2022)

You lost me at brussel sprouts, lol

Can not get into them , 

The rest of the meal and the board meats , great

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 19, 2022)

That's an excellent meal all the way around. I haven't roasted Brussel sprouts in a minute so I'll have to do something about that soon...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> You lost me at brussel sprouts, lol
> 
> Can not get into them ,
> 
> ...


You know....I was never a huge fan of brussel sprouts. But trust me when I say that oven roasting does something to them and transforms the flavor...takes the bite out of them. Almost nutty flavor even. And with all the other stuff....the bacon, fetta, mushrooms, parmesan and a touch of pepper jelly...well, they really are good.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That's an excellent meal all the way around. I haven't roasted Brussel sprouts in a minute so I'll have to do something about that soon...


Thanks GonnaSmoke. It was a great meal. I definitely recommend oven roasting the sprouts!


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 19, 2022)

I feel you on brussel sprouts, but over the last 6 weeks I've managed to make them palatable since starting keto.  I steam mine for about 10-15 minutes, then liberally salt and pepper and sear them off in bacon grease and eat them with bacon.   For me, I thought it was the steaming that killed the bitter but it might just be the searing.  Roasting would be even easier.

I'm going to pick up some feta next time I go a groceryin' because, well, damn that sounds and looks good.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 19, 2022)

IDS, Fine looking venison/fixings and charcuterie!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 20, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You know....I was never a huge fan of brussel sprouts. But trust me when I say that oven roasting does something to them and transforms the flavor...takes the bite out of them. Almost nutty flavor even. And with all the other stuff....the bacon, fetta, mushrooms, parmesan and a touch of pepper jelly...well, they really are good.



Maybe , I will give it a try. Just hard to get past when i was little my friends mom ( very English ) sweet lady )
boiled the crap out of them and they where very soft and mushy , and if on your plate you must eat it .
so that is my haunting memory 

David


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 20, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, Fine looking venison/fixings and charcuterie!


Thanks Crazy! One of my favorite ways to eat venison back strap.



DRKsmoking said:


> Maybe , I will give it a try. Just hard to get past when i was little my friends mom ( very English ) sweet lady )
> boiled the crap out of them and they where very soft and mushy , and if on your plate you must eat it .
> so that is my haunting memory
> 
> David


Thanks David....give it a go.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 20, 2022)

Glad the Carousel is fixed. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 20, 2022)

Man that looks good. I'll have to add venison to my list of things to SV. And your boards are always super impressive! Nice job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2022)

Excellent!!!
That Venison plate looks Perfect, as does your board of flavors!!
Nice Job, as always!
Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 22, 2022)

OMG! That plated pic is pure money.  I dont care what ya eating it off of.....thats a high quality meal!
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 22, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Man that looks good. I'll have to add venison to my list of things to SV. And your boards are always super impressive! Nice job!


Thanks CTX!



Bearcarver said:


> Excellent!!!
> That Venison plate looks Perfect, as does your board of flavors!!
> Nice Job, as always!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear! You would not believe how tender that steak was!



JLeonard said:


> OMG! That plated pic is pure money.  I dont care what ya eating it off of.....thats a high quality meal!
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2022)

Man Kieth that is some good looking venison!  That butter sear you got is amazing!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Man Kieth that is some good looking venison!  That butter sear you got is amazing!


Thanks Civil. This is fast becoming my favorite way to eat venison!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2022)

Phenomenal Keith, just wow!  Nice meal for sure!  

Slap a bib on this ol redneck and I’d have been there!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 24, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Phenomenal Keith, just wow!  Nice meal for sure!
> 
> Slap a bib on this ol redneck and I’d have been there!


Thank you WHB! There was one plate left....I brought it to my Dad.


----------



## RME (Sep 24, 2022)

So is sous vide key to venison? I haven't tried it as venison that people who hunt have fed me has been uniformly awful. Not unlike beer people who home brew have given me.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 24, 2022)

Sous Vide is key for venison, but if you do not enjoy steak rare, don't bother. This is a dish that must be eaten rare or just a touch towards medium rare. 127-128*F Internal temp.

Edit*
I should also note that shot placement as well as proper field care goes a long way towards the quality of the meat. Can also be said for proper aging of the meat. It is as important as how it is cooked.


----------



## RME (Sep 24, 2022)

Thanks for reply and do like steak rare to medium rare. Take your point. As to how game in is handled. Idaho hunter I know also told me geography matters. E.g., western Washington game eating well year round better than Idaho game which is boarderline starving much 9f the year.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 24, 2022)

Yes, feed matters as well. Wet years in the west are the best.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Maybe , I will give it a try. Just hard to get past when i was little my friends mom ( very English ) sweet lady )
> boiled the crap out of them and they where very soft and mushy , and if on your plate you must eat it .
> so that is my haunting memory
> 
> David


Yeah David, there are more and better ways than over boiled mush.





						Cast Iron Brussell Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
					

Cast Iron Brussell Sprouts with Bacon, Onion and Garlic  Precooked the bacon and chop it into big hunks   Sauteed the onions and garlic, combined with bacon   Single layer of sprouts in pan, lots of bacon grease, cook till bottoms are caramelized   Spread bacon/onions in with sprouts and saute...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Try them cooked like this minus the bacon, onion and garlic, but finished with a Balsamic Vinegar glaze.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Sous Vide is key for venison, but if you do not enjoy steak rare, don't bother. This is a dish that must be eaten rare or just a touch towards medium rare. 127-128*F Internal temp.
> 
> Edit*
> I should also note that shot placement as well as proper field care goes a long way towards the quality of the meat. Can also be said for proper aging of the meat. It is as important as how it is cooked.


I don't sous vide, but I do age, brine and cook rare/med rare.
Aging is over looked by many, gotta give those enzymes time to do their magic.


----------



## Plinsc (Sep 25, 2022)

Looks mouthwatering! 
 I’m glad I read this as bow is open here


----------

